# forums suck



## Gurplex (Oct 4, 2009)

I.P ban pleaseeee, too many *******s!
im afraid to make threads because they all get rejected lmao screw this
peaceeeeeeee


----------



## Gurplex (Oct 4, 2009)

use the eat **** function


----------



## elcarc (Oct 4, 2009)

what?????

if you dont like the forums, your not forced to use it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)

no.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 4, 2009)

no.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 4, 2009)

I reject this thread. *you're


----------



## Logan (Oct 4, 2009)

no.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## qqwref (Oct 4, 2009)

This is not an off-topic thread. It belongs in "Help, support & suggestions".


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

The search function is a utility, as is the forum itself. You are by no means obligated to use the forum, and you can learn a lot without even posting.


----------



## shelley (Oct 4, 2009)

I believe the proper response to this thread is







Maybe if you'd actually use the search function/Google we wouldn't have to tell you to. The ball is in your court.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 4, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


>



What he said.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 4, 2009)

shelley said:


> I believe the proper response to this thread is



I forgot how amazing that graphic was.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 4, 2009)

wtf Brendon :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 4, 2009)

The ultimate response to any arguement. "no u"

I was thinking about posting a link that explains it more thoroughly, but I dont think that ED is suitable for younger cubers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> This is not an off-topic thread. It belongs in "Help, support & suggestions".








Mcenroll'ed


----------



## Logan (Oct 4, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> The ultimate response to any arguement. "no u"
> 
> I was thinking about posting a link that explains it more thoroughly, but I dont think that ED is suitable for younger cubers.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=no+u


----------



## Muesli (Oct 4, 2009)

<Harsh words>

You do realise we're all telling off someone who probably isn't even watching the thread anymore?

Just thought I'd mention that


----------



## Logan (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, but now we get to use "no u" and all the other fun things.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 4, 2009)

Logan said:


> memos.


----------



## Logan (Oct 5, 2009)

goatseforever said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > memos.



oops. I fail. I'm not thinking straight today.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol, it was a big waste of your time.
Why is this thread here anyway?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

Guys, stop this. You have proven your point and had your fun. Continuing will just make you look silly, learn when to quit ok?


----------



## brunson (Oct 5, 2009)

Thread closed.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

Aaaah, I wanted people to prove they would be responsible enough to decide this for themselves.

(also, I just had to post below


> Thread closed.
> __________________
> _The person posting below me is a genius._


)


----------

